# Work-permits for Americans?



## kleinp

Hello all, I permanently moved to Europe (currently in Germany), and I needed to ask the forum how is it easiest for a US Citizen to obtain a work-permit if one is not highly educated? Are there _gainful _jobs that the Germans don't want which an American will likely be approved for? Here in Bodensee Region I have 4 job offers but its taking much too long for my new work-permit change to be approved or denied, and the Companies who want me will not wait that long. Currently I am applying for a work-permit for a permanent Electriker postition but jobs like these are typically through a Zeit-Arbeit Firm.

Several official/puplic Agencies and private Agencies told me that Americans in Germany currently have a Privileged Immigrant status, and supposedly do not have to prove there are no Germans who can take the job first. How is an American _really_ a supposed Privileged Immigrant?

Are there certain Regions that often give Americans a better chance at a work-permit than other Regions?

Does anyone know any Americans (without permanent Residency) doing simpler type jobs with little or no work-permit problems anywhere in Germany or the EU? In what EU Country can a foreigner utilize Temp-Agencies or similar private Job Service offices? Currently Germany has a general Law stating a foreigner cannot work through a Temp-Agency (Vermitlungsdient) but the Ausländeramt tells me non-permanent foreigners are, in fact, working through those very Vermitlungsdiensts. 

Can an American simply wash dishes at a Restaurant, or McDonalds, Rewe, OBI, or do a non-skilled Machine Operator position in Germany {but through a private Vermitlungsdienst}?

I would greatly appreciate anyone's positive advice (but please no sales pitches for services). Thanks!


----------



## churkovich

*respond from Marina*

have same problems. I was in Hamburg, Germany. My all family live there. But, I am glad to read you message, seeing myself in same position. I am not shore how thinks going there. You can find a job, but work-permit is the hard one. If you find some info please let me know. I am totally new in this website. I wish someone can help me. I would like to move back to Hamburg, even I live in Colorado for 14 years. 
Marina





kleinp said:


> Hello all, I permanently moved to Europe (currently in Germany), and I needed to ask the forum how is it easiest for a US Citizen to obtain a work-permit if one is not highly educated? Are there _gainful _jobs that the Germans don't want which an American will likely be approved for? Here in Bodensee Region I have 4 job offers but its taking much too long for my new work-permit change to be approved or denied, and the Companies who want me will not wait that long. Currently I am applying for a work-permit for a permanent EI I heard, if employee is willing to give you the letter and explanation, that from all candidates, you are the one who meets requirement, plus English speaking. Try that.
> lectriker postition but jobs like these are typically through a Zeit-Arbeit Firm.
> 
> Several official/puplic Agencies and private Agencies told me that Americans in Germany currently have a Privileged Immigrant status, and supposedly do not have to prove there are no Germans who can take the job first. How is an American _really_ a supposed Privileged Immigrant?
> 
> Are there certain Regions that often give Americans a better chance at a work-permit than other Regions?
> 
> Does anyone know any Americans (without permanent Residency) doing simpler type jobs with little or no work-permit problems anywhere in Germany or the EU? In what EU Country can a foreigner utilize Temp-Agencies or similar private Job Service offices? Currently Germany has a general Law stating a foreigner cannot work through a Temp-Agency (Vermitlungsdient) but the Ausländeramt tells me non-permanent foreigners are, in fact, working through those very Vermitlungsdiensts.
> 
> Can an American simply wash dishes at a Restaurant, or McDonalds, Rewe, OBI, or do a non-skilled Machine Operator position in Germany {but through a private Vermitlungsdienst}?
> 
> I would greatly appreciate anyone's positive advice (but please no sales pitches for services). Thanks!


----------



## kleinp

Marina,

what problems where you having with your work-permit applications? Did you apply for work-permits and they refused you? Were you here visiting on a visa? I think there are better places than Hamburg to live. People are nicer when you go further south.

America: I can certainly see why you would want to leave that awful, awful place. People there don't realize or care that they have no Rights anymore. When an 8-year-old gets Arrested for drawing simple child pictures you know something is very terribly wrong & out-of-control with that Country.

I lived in that country (USA) and I lost everything I ever earned & owned (quite a lot) due to absolutely NO fault of mine. The US is an out-of-control Illegal Police-State and nobody is really happy (always afraid). It Illegally delves into the personal lives of it's Citizens, tries to take their children away from parents who did absolutely nothing wrong, and it's jails & prisons are full of non-criminal/innocent, traumatized people who have no Right to prove their innocence in Court (they are usually not taken to Court for several months or years so they lose everything they own) - and when they are eventually found innocent there is never an apology or retribution for loses/damages to someone's personal life - that person's life is utterly Ruined! That is the new American Way.


----------



## churkovich

*thank you for respond*

Hi,

Thank you so much for your respond. It means to me a lot this days. You are just right. I lost everything in this country, unfortunately. After 15 years, working as immigrant, yes they treat you as immigrant, so much discrimination. I am struggling with this issues so long. My children doesn't have any of this problems. Yes, America took my kids away from me, feeling they are so far away from me. Become some other people. You are so much right about the system. I feel I wont to scream. Problem is that we are separated from family and friends. But still anyone can not really help to tell me what it takes to got work visa. I still speak German, not that great like I use to. 

As you sad, I would like to have simple job. I did not apply, we (my family and friends) was just talking and I feel so scared to go, move there, who is going to help me .It's not easy way to start all over again from zero and specially being in some age. My family are completely paralyzed about that thought me coming back. What to do with children? They protesting, being brain washed with this life stile and system. They never came back to see life in Germany. What to do? I don't have anyone there in South Germany. Can you tell me how did you do, and if you did you receive or how to receive work visa. I don't have a clue about all this process. I am trying to find a way not to be on the street. This system doesnt let me be on my feet for last 2 years, living with friends. If you have some info, and want to share, will be so great.:juggle:



kleinp said:


> Marina,
> 
> what problems where you having with your work-permit applications? Did you apply for work-permits and they refused you? Were you here visiting on a visa? I think there are better places than Hamburg to live. People are nicer when you go further south.
> 
> America: I can certainly see why you would want to leave that awful, awful place. People there don't realize or care that they have no Rights anymore. When an 8-year-old gets Arrested for drawing simple child pictures you know something is very terribly wrong & out-of-control with that Country.
> 
> I lived in that country (USA) and I lost everything I ever earned & owned (quite a lot) due to absolutely NO fault of mine. The US is an out-of-control Illegal Police-State and nobody is really happy (always afraid). It Illegally delves into the personal lives of it's Citizens, tries to take their children away from parents who did absolutely nothing wrong, and it's jails & prisons are full of non-criminal/innocent, traumatized people who have no Right to prove their innocence in Court (they are usually not taken to Court for several months or years so they lose everything they own) - and when they are eventually found innocent there is never an apology or retribution for loses/damages to someone's personal life - that person's life is utterly Ruined! That is the new American Way.


----------

